
Could the tech companies run *everything* better? - jseliger
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/02/tech-companies-run-everything-better.html
======
ohiovr
About the idea of Apple buying a university. I read a story that Google had
heavily invested in something called the Singularity University and wasn't a
great success to put it mildly.

